# Timecatcher.com is Finally Online (A Photographic Venture)



## Timecatcher (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

My love for Photography, specially Nature and Landscape as given me the drive to create this project. I have recruited 5 awesome photographers from around to world to join me in this Photographic Venture. I would love it if you have a minute for you to come and visit the site. Your time is appreciated and you can leave a comment in the guestbook to express your opinion.

Thank you
Patrick Di Fruscia
Experience the Beauty
www.timecatcher.com


----------

